# Alternative for Dips, Chin Ups & Wide Grip Pull Ups



## revolt3k (Aug 20, 2008)

As topic, im starting new routine and cos im limited to home gym setup could someone recomend an alternative for Dips, Chin Ups & Wide Grip Pull Ups please.

many thanks


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

revolt3k said:


> As topic, im starting new routine and cos im limited to home gym setup could someone recomend an alternative for Dips, Chin Ups & Wide Grip Pull Ups please.
> 
> many thanks


Theres not really that much that can replace them as they are really good bodyweight exercises that build nice strength.

dips - bench dips with plates on legs

lat pulldowns

i


----------



## leveret (Jun 13, 2007)

make something you can do pull ups off, I put a bar across the beams in my garrage. Failin that you could use a tree branch


----------



## gerg (Aug 17, 2008)

for dips try medicine ball pushups, like a normal pushup but with a solid medicine ball under each hand.

or ideally get a set of rings, hang them from a tree and do ring pullups and dips, plus a load of other stuff.


----------



## GSleigh (Jan 22, 2008)

I would do everything you can to get wide grip pull ups in there. I love em.

buy a chinning bar for a door frame


----------



## andyboro (Oct 1, 2006)

dips you could do with a chair at home anyway.. and as above, those bars that fit across the doorframes are fairly cheap and ideal for training at home.


----------



## revolt3k (Aug 20, 2008)

thanks for the replies. I dont have room to get a bar up or use one of those door bars either  i tried 2 chairs but at 6ft 3 im too long and my legs hit the floor all the time...

any other idea's guys?

thanks again


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

revolt3k said:


> thanks for the replies. I dont have room to get a bar up or use one of those door bars either  i tried 2 chairs but at 6ft 3 im too long and my legs hit the floor all the time...
> 
> any other idea's guys?
> 
> thanks again


there is a door bar you can get where you dont need to screw anything in, infact I have one  I believe it is called a "power bar" that should help you with chins

As said above Bench dips work well, keep the form tight!


----------

